# North West London mini-meet



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

*Which day would you prefer to meet?*​
Saturday 26th00.00%Sunday 27th110.00%Mon 28th (bank hol)990.00%


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Hey guys we are having a relaxed mini-meet on the coming bank holiday weekend on either the 26/27/28th March at the Hare and Hound Pub in Osterley (TW7 London).

It's going to be a relaxed thing as many of us TTers dont really know each other and expect a lot of newbies asking loads of basic questions :roll: namely myself for one!  :lol:

But is would be good to see you all there...date to be confirmed. Bring you nice shiny TT or other weapon of choice [smiley=rifle.gif] and your camera....

Any questions just reply and please take a second to answer the poll to decide the date, which will have to be set by Wed 23rd March. Hope to see loads of you there... [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

Location: Hare and Hound Pub (TW7)
Time: 1pm? 
Map: See below:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

sounds good, modays best for me! working till 4 on sat/sun


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Looking like Monday at the mo ladies and gents but I will let the poll run til Wed to get an opinion from everyone likely to turn up. 8)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm hoping to be around as long as I don't end up working?

Any plans to go for a drive after the food and drink? I think a group TTs driving down the M4 would look very cool, but I'm a total novice and not sure the format of these things?

Oh yeah are partners welcome or is it a drivers/forum only thing?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Mate bring whoever you like....girlfriends, boyfriends, wifes husbands...even bring your ladies for all you pimps :lol: (thats you BobafeTT) 

Im a nebie too so a drive up and back the M4 sounds good to me mate. Bring your camera too! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Mate bring whoever you like....girlfriends, boyfriends, wifes husbands...even bring your ladies for all you pimps :lol: (thats you BobafeTT)
> 
> Im a nebie too so a drive up and back the M4 sounds good to me mate. Bring your camera too! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif]


Ha I recon I'll come on my own, my ladies aint into men drooling over cars :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Looks like it will be on Monday then.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Gutted, im gonna have to pull out since my car is not on top form :evil:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=40409


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I would love to have a TT speare to give you...but I dont  Thats messed up about your car...if you wana come I can come pick you up if you like? I dont mind driving a phat car round london all day! lol


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I would love to have a TT speare to give you...but I dont  Thats messed up about your car...if you wana come I can come pick you up if you like? I dont mind driving a phat car round london all day! lol


Cheers jiggyjaggy but I recon I will come. the car drives no probs just looks a bit crap. I've cleaned off all the paint rub marks its just a bit dented. Bit depressing but suppose things could be worse. Will have to take pics from a certain angle though :lol: We all meeting at 1? how many other TT'ers?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Right guys we will be meeting at 12pm midday at the Hare and Hound pub. Can everyone attending this relaxed meet PM me by this evening so I can possibly arrange a table for us to have one big phat munch?  Suggestions have been to drive down towards the M4, via the Shell Garage and Audi showroom by Gillette corner....maybe we can bomb the Audi showroom on the way!  :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

OK there is Three of us for definate so far, anyone else?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Ok see you guys in the morning, so there is three of us plus Yoda...the origional whiTTe jedi master coming down...you know who you are young pad wan! :lol:

See you guys tom midday! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Me too.

See you at 12!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Thats 4 definates...the army is increasing!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nice little turnout today. Thanks for organising it Jiggy.

Nice to meet little pub and bigish turnout, 8 TT's I think.

Managed to drag Troy and Kop out there, I did try to get UK225 to come but he'd rather play with his O-rings!

Nice suprise visit from Moley as well.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Def...it was really good meeting you guys and we should def do it again sometime soon when the sun's out to play again! Man I have some serious modding to do when I get back from the USA to contend with you guys! 

Ps I posted some pics on the TT Forum thread.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Nice to meet you guys and to see Wak and Kop again..

P.s Thanks again Mr Wak.. The car drives like a dream :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

There are some pics of today up on the link here....
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=40579

I will stick all the pics up later tonight as im off out for dinner now.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,

Nice to see you all this afternoon. Lots of new faces as well as Kop and Wak (& family).

I wasn't definately sure we'd make it, hence I didn't post in advance, plus you changed the start time from 13:00 to 12:00  I was still washing the car at 11:30. But of course you were still all outside giving the cars a good looking at 

We had another nice "cruise" back through the centre of London - nice to see it in the daylight :wink: great weather as well. Must do something around London again.

Thanks for organising it jiggyjaggy - a good first bash.

Take care all.

Moley & Tina (Bunny)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice afternoon, good to meet you all!

Ali aka Boba FeTT aka Aligator MC


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Yep fully agree with the above was a top afternoon, great weather as well, and nice to make some new friends, and put some faces to posts.

Pics capture it well

Thanks Jiggy for organising and look forward to doing it again soon

Cheers All

Arvind


----------



## doTTy (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you all & put some faces to the names ....

Jiggy - thanks for organising it and good luck with sale of your car. BTW, are you still seriously considering that lady's offer to swap her Micra with your car??? 

Good venue too. Arv - thanks for showing up when you did, as I was having second thoughts about the meet taking place before you showed up 

Cheers, Navin


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Navin, worry not when i drove up and saw an initial empty car park, i thought the same thing

But all worked out well in the end


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im condcidering the micra...but it has no esp!  Some guy came from up north straight after the meet and gave me more than my asking price, so it sold straight away.

Will have to find a run-around car just for the weekend for a month or so now.  Harv...you only drive yours on the weekends...so donate me yours! :lol:


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Jiggy, Ive been thinking about it, and the anwser is .......................No....sorry fellla.....BUT i do have an N reg Corsa you can have for Â£500...merit....1.2, not a touch on the TT, but hey its only for 4 weeks :wink: :roll: ....congrats on the sale btw


----------

